# Intake question



## JDskibum (Nov 30, 2018)

I have a 67 GTO project car that I bought 10 years ago. It had an H11 389 2 BBL from a 64 Catalina in it when I bought it. The 389 runs well enough and does not smoke. It moved the car around when it was last in the car. We just put it back in so I can move the car around to get the final parts of the car done, i.e. paint etc.

The car also came with a WT code 400 block and 670 heads in a pile. I have just found an engine shop to see if these are even any good and can be rebuilt. The car also came with a 4 BBL intake (code 9786286).

The plan was to put the 4 BBL intake on the 389 while the 400 was (hopefully) being rebuilt. However, the 4 BBL intake (9786286) I thought would bolt right on the 389 is about 4 inches too short. It also looks like it won't go onto the 670 heads either.

Question is this, is there an intake I can buy that will fit both the 389 (for now) and the 400 w/ 670 heads once that gets built? If so, what specific intake? I guess I can always put the old 2 BBL intake back on so I can move the car, but I'd like to avoid that if can. I've waited so long to get this car together that it would be a gut punch to bolt a 2BBl intake and carb back on it.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

For your application, NO.
Intake manifold design changed in 1965 and was the basically the same through the end of Pontiac engine production in 79. The intake must be matched to the cylinder heads of the same era.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

If the 389 came with a 2bbl and is now presumably a tired engine, I can't see it responding well to a 4bbl, anyway. Hopefully, your 400 and 670's are good.


----------



## JDskibum (Nov 30, 2018)

O52 said:


> For your application, NO.
> Intake manifold design changed in 1965 and was the basically the same through the end of Pontiac engine production in 79. The intake must be matched to the cylinder heads of the same era.



Thanks for the reply. That makes sense. Guess I'll just have to spur the horse on the rebuild. Any recommendations for an intake for the 670 heads?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Any of the 67-79 intakes (with the exception of the 301/301 Turbo) work great with the 670s.
The best factory intakes are the Aluminum Ram Air 4/HO intakes from 69-71 but are expensive. The 67-72 cast iron intakes flow almost as well. Their design comes from the early Pontiac SD engines. The 67 intake that you have, has an exhaust preheater channel built into the carb base and requires 67 only carb gaskets. A better way is to tap the openings for a pipe plugs to alleviate any future leaks or exhaust burn throughs.
The 72 manifold uses a different type of choke mechanism and has a larger heat crossover.
73 and up manifolds have EGR and are almost as good as the 67-72.

67-72 INTAKES


*Year**Engine**Material**4 BBL*1967326/400/428Iron9782896 (Carter)1967326/400/428Iron9786286 (Q-jet)1968 (Thru Mar 16,1968)350/400/428Iron97901401968 1/2 (From Mar 16, 1968)350/400/428Iron97942341969350/400/428Iron97942341970350/400/455Iron97990681971400/455Iron4817331972350/400/455Iron485912


----------



## JDskibum (Nov 30, 2018)

O52 said:


> Any of the 67-79 intakes (with the exception of the 301/301 Turbo) work great with the 670s.
> The best factory intakes are the Aluminum Ram Air 4/HO intakes from 69-71 but are expensive. The 67-72 cast iron intakes flow almost as well. Their design comes from the early Pontiac SD engines. The 67 intake that you have, has an exhaust preheater channel built into the carb base and requires 67 only carb gaskets. A better way is to tap the openings for a pipe plugs to alleviate any future leaks or exhaust burn throughs.
> The 72 manifold uses a different type of choke mechanism and has a larger heat crossover.
> 73 and up manifolds have EGR and are almost as good as the 67-72.
> ...


Wow, thanks for the wealth of information.


----------



## JDskibum (Nov 30, 2018)

armyadarkness said:


> If the 389 came with a 2bbl and is now presumably a tired engine, I can't see it responding well to a 4bbl, anyway. Hopefully, your 400 and 670's are good.


 I think you are probably right. Was just going to use the 389 for moving the car through paint and exhaust. It will probably still work, but burns me I have to put a 2 BBL on it again.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Pontiac built 2 bbl GTOs too.


----------

